

Cortana vs. Siri vs. Google Now: The Ultimate Voice Control Showdown - sgy
http://gizmodo.com/cortana-vs-siri-vs-google-now-the-ultimate-voice-con-1562935258?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
Artemis2
What is the purpose of this article ? It does not covers Windows Phone 8.1,
nor Cortana's features.

~~~
sgy
It's just a short semi-funny semi-detailed comparison of their features. You
can spot many differences, but not all of course.

Also, you may find tens of other articles[1] dedicated to Windows Phone 8.1 .
Would you talk about Ubuntu 13.10 when comparing vim and emacs?

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/04/windows-
phone-8-1-rev...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/04/windows-
phone-8-1-review-a-magnificent-smartphone-platform/)

